# Leaky Gas/Fecal Odor/Unfinished Sensation. Treatments?



## LeakyGasSucks

As I've searched the internet for answers for this debilitating issue, I've found only a few that seemed promising (listed below). Though diet can help reduce the odor's strength, the incapability to hold in gas remains. The purpose of this thread is to share and provide the best possible solutions for this condition of leaky gas (also to compare symptoms, treatments, and success/failure thereof)_History:_IBS-C developed over the past 5-6 years. In retrospect, around first few years, symptoms began (odor and uncontrolled flatulence). I'm not sure when exactly, but around the same time (within 1 yr of symptoms emerging), I also recall quite a few bowel movements that caused a sharp shooting pain in my rectum (as if my anus were torn open). _Symptoms: _-Odor smells/unnoticeable flatulence (friends would tell me, people would snicker/sniff/give a weird look) -flatulence is always silent (quiet seeping noise)-flatulence seeps out no matter how hard you try to hold it-I have IBS-C so I also get an "unfinished" sensation (long after bowel movements); common IBS symptoms like fructose/lactose/many sugar intolerances.Now, I've read that women who go through pregnancy, people engage in anal sex, and people with IBS-C tend to have this leaky gas issue. I think it's safe to assume that it is not a hygiene issue or that the material inside the is the culprit and that it is rather an issue with the muscle._Possible treatments:_-Keger Sphincter Exercise, a physical therapy method of strengthening your sphincter. This was recommended by my doctor before I try to look for other options.-Surgical methods, out ALL the scouring online, the surgery ones did seem like the only options which actual answers.-proper diet and exercise is a generic way to alleviate the symptoms but not treat the issue.I am going to make certain that my internal doctor provides me with all my options on how to approach this. I'm sick of being embarrassed to do something about it. I'd rather pay off a debt! Anything is better than this socially debilitating condition!


----------



## yellow11

Hi Leakygassucks,as a fellow sufferer you have my full sympathy. If you don't mind I'd like to throw my two pence worth of opinions in. with the very greatest of respect I don't really go along with your conclusions. Of course everyone's different and no doubt some people may have a physical defect that leads them to have leaky gas. And I'm sure as hell no expert, I've had this for years and years so if I had this figured out totally I probably would have cured myself by now. But I'd like to make one or two points. Firstly if someone had something wrong with their behind, lets say a lazy sphincter then definately they would probably leak gas. But surely as well they might leak moisture/mucus/bits of fecal matter. I know some people have complained of having a wet anus so in their case it looks like yes they have problem with the muscles down there or something like that. In the majority of cases, mine and I'm guessing yours too, there is no other leakage except for the gas.For myself unfortunately not only do I suffer from leaky gas but also from a body odour But its not usually a normal body odour. I don't think its as constant as the lg, mostly I can't smell it and it varies but once for example my cousin complained of their being a urine smell off my hair. And once or twice I could detect a fishy odour.(I got tested for tmau but it turned out negative). The point here is that its unlikely that I have two seperate problems with lg and fbo. At root it must be the same cause for the two which I blame on some sort of *bacterial imbalance *in my gut.Currently thats the road I'm going down in trying to find a solution and I really do feel, unless you have any other symptoms of fecal incontinence, you would be better off focusing on that yourself instead of an anatomical/physical cure.As I said everyone's different and I would hate to think I'm leading you up the garden path but all I can say is from my own experience and from what i"ve read its the bacteria in my gut thats ruining my life


----------



## anmegrl

Treatments? Do a search on this site.


----------



## Pats16

I have suffered from FBO for years and have had suicidal thoughts many times. I am fastidiously clean showering every morning and cleansing with wet wipes after BM but there's an odour there, I can tell from people's reactions and comments on public transport and at work in several different workplaces: doctors say "there's no smell" but I know there is because of other people's reactions and comments. I have tried everything, haven't been able to get proper diagnosis from colorectal surgeons: one said MRI scan showed I had a rectal prolapse but 2nd surgeon disagreed! I have asked for 3rd opinion. So desperate for a solution I've bought Shreddies pants which (touch wood) seem to be working!! But I need to get to the root of the problem and get a medical solution, I had an anal fissure for which I had a skin graft surgery, the problem seemed to start after that, maybe my sphincter muscles need toning, I've bought a kegel exerciser machine too, hopefully it'll tighten the muscles in the rectum and that'll stop any bacterial odours. I live in hope!!


----------



## Cactusplant

So I too have problems with Leaky Gas. At first it started mildly as IBS. I started being gassier and gassier but I was able to have some control over it. I would go the the restroom and relieve myself at work. Than I quit cause I could not hold anymore.Back than I was on Foodmap diet and I was using Gas-x. But nothing helped so i quit as I felt shame. Some 2 years went by and it gradually became worse.

Now, I found out that I have SIBO. I tried Rifaximin even though I hate antibiotics and I got some stomach cramps, so I stopped. But the Gas issue became so bad and more and more stinkier. What is the hardest to me is when I'm in public and I think I don't have gas and I hear people sniffing around me. Than I start to panic and I can literally feel the gas trying to push its way out. Terrible. I clinch my anus but I can't hold it. Even when I think that I do, I see on people's reaction that it is not like that.

I am drinking Neomycin now and I must have the worst doctor as she has no idea what she is talking about and I am not sure if I should drink probiotics now or not. As many say it makes Sibo worse. I also cut carbohydrates and sugar and do a more detailed Foodmap diet but nothing...

Anyways, I totally understand what you guys are going through. I literally respect each and everyone of you cause I know how much strength all of this takes. I am not happy that other people struggle but I was happy to see that I am not alone or crazy cause I started to question my sanity.


----------



## fodmapsnah

Low sulfur diet maybe?


----------



## SeakingRelief

I sympathize/ empathize with you. 
You have to find out which food is making the gas and stop eating it. Obviously, this wont get rid of all fas but it will cut down considerably.
Antibiotic made it worse because it killed the good bacteria. Try taking a good probiotic. You have to Experiment to see which one os right for you. The gas will get worse before it gets better as the pribiotics due their work


----------

